# MAC wages Ireland and the UK



## mayfeen (May 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

  	I recently applied to MAC for a retail makeup artist position in Ireland. I have gone through the first 2 stages succesfully and am having my next interview on Tuesday.

  	I have been trying to find information on the retail artists wages and am finding it near impossible! Plenty of info for the U.S and Canada but not so much for Europe.

  	Can anyone tell me what the average wage per hour is? I am a trained makeup artist with years of experience freelancing and in retail.

  	I understand they are quite secretive about salaries... Why?

  	Thanks for any help


----------

